# Rabbit Valley Needs Your Help!



## RabbitValley (May 5, 2009)

We just got the fuel bill from our cross country trip - wow is gas expensive when your truck is only getting 6 to 8 miles to the gallon and you have two of the beasts for 2700 miles! We need you to help us spread the word about all the books we sell. Feel free to share this list with your friends to help us recover some of the fuel costs. Any purchase of the below titles helps to offset the cost of our trip.

Books that help the most.

Additionally, we've set up an item number so that if a person wanted to help out, they could.

Help Us Pay For Fuel and Clear Space in the Warehouse!

Order one of these and for your payment of $12.50 you'll receive at least $15.00 worth of merchandise from our inventory. It might be tee shirts from comics long since out of popularity with the fandom, it might be a bunch of comics you've never thought of reading, heck it might even be a toy or figure that you might have not ordered for yourself. Whatever it does end up being will be worth more than the $12.50 you paid.

Here at Rabbit Valley, we believe in giving our customers something for their money. While we respect that times get tough and people need a donation every now and again (i.e. that lawsuit over naming rights or that medical procedure in order to save a life), we want to make sure that we put something in the hands of our valued customers.

If you'd like to help offset our fuel costs by purchasing a $12.50 surprise item from the inventory, go right ahead!

Normal shipping charges apply.


----------

